# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Have chart auto change depending on axis labels

## scorpain

So on my graph (if the image uploaded)
I have the label axis with lots of gaps - which are the facilities that have had 0 downtime.
I've set it up that way.

However I'm asking: can I have the graph update itself. So if there's nothing as a label, it'll ignore that and pull the graph closer together instead of showing loads of empty space?

Cheers all!

----------


## Andy Pope

Search for dynamic chart series.
You need to define dynamic named ranges for the values and catergories

----------

